# Best High Vis line for my 706Z



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

What do you think is the best mono line for a 706z. This is my king rod and reel. Right now I have 300 yds of Andes high vis 20lb on it.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Try some Moimoi hi-vis.


----------



## Illinijeff (Mar 28, 2011)

What lb test do you think?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

20 is just fine.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Im a big fan of Trilene Big Game. 20# is the MAX I would go with. I fish the 706z's i use for kings with either 15 or 17lb. That momoi is good stuff too.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I love 12 and 15lb high vis line on my 706Z. It casts crazy far.


----------



## countryfishingboy (Apr 21, 2012)

suffix 17 pound test best for kings thats what i use never get broke off


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Moimoi is good, but why get rid of the Ande?


----------



## salt_water_guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Andy 15lb it what i got on my z and staal


----------

